# Chromaline Marine Ultra (BLUE) for Makeba



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok I am really not feeling well today...But Makeba wanted to see how the Blue Chromaline looked on..It is the deepest, greatest blue IMO ever!! 

I didn't do much of any blending etc....This was done in 10 mins...so please be nice or Makeba will get ya!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Face: ST NC45, MSF Dark
Cheeks: Sweet as Cocoa
Lips: Chestnut l/l, 5N l/s, C-Thru l/g

Eyes....Soft Ochre Brow line
Sunnydaze in Crease
Brown Color from Inter-View MES in V
Feline on Waterline
*Chromaline Marine Ultra* on lower lid and Lower lashline
(No base under Chromaline to show true color)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope I don't pass out when I see them for the first time at the pro store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks amazing and it makes your eyes pop.. wow!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I hope I don't pass out when I see them for the first time at the pro store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks amazing and it makes your eyes pop.. wow!_

 
I did!! I bought the blue, white and purple...I must get the red, green and black...The texture is so amazing...Nothing like the f/l's IMO


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I did!! I bought the blue, white and purple...I must get the red, green and black...The texture is so amazing...Nothing like the f/l's IMO_

 





 I can't wait for the release date here. I hope they will be released here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much for this FOTD!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ Don't worry we will get them to you if not!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Don't worry we will get them to you if not!_

 




Just thinking about them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too much to handle!
I really have to ask a MA the next time I am at the pro store. I need to know.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 9, 2008)

thats very pretty!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 9, 2008)

Tish, this looks STUNNING on you.  Not to mention how beautifully the lip color suits you as well.  Now I'm lemming the chromalines, lol.  Great job~~~


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_thats very pretty!_

 





 Thank U

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Tish, this looks STUNNING on you. Not to mention how beautifully the lip color suits you as well. Now I'm lemming the chromalines, lol. Great job~~~_

 
Thanks...I will really concentrate on the perfection of the look when I feel better...But I love the BLUE Chroma...It is my fav of all the colors


----------



## devin (Dec 9, 2008)

ooooh nice! that is the one that stood out the most to me when I looked at the swatches. I think I will get the blue, orange and yellow this friday and then get the other colors next week.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_ooooh nice! that is the one that stood out the most to me when I looked at the swatches. I think I will get the blue, orange and yellow this friday and then get the other colors next week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whatever you do ...Don't skip the White!! It is the perfect True White Base!
Thanks!


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I love this look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I cant wait to try the Chromaline product when I to the Pro store next week.


----------



## makeba (Dec 9, 2008)

YOUR ABSOLUTELY THE BEST SPECKTRA DIVA AROUND!!!! YOU ROCK GURL!!!! YOUR BEAUTIFUL!!!. (okay makeba slow down the crush!!!!!)
the blue made your eyes look like pure honey!!


----------



## TDoll (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! I cannot wait to try these!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Makeba!!!

^^^ I love you back girl....All you have to do is ask....and I am wearing your signature lippie!!


----------



## blkayznempress (Dec 9, 2008)

The Blue Definitely Makes Your Eyes POP! I love it


----------



## makeba (Dec 9, 2008)

Shut Up!!  Shut Up! Somebody Stop The Train Cuz This Chic Is Hawt!!!!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 9, 2008)

That is such a gorgeous blue.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 9, 2008)

This looks stunning!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Shut Up!! Shut Up! Somebody Stop The Train Cuz This Chic Is Hawt!!!!_

 





 Thanks Girl 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_That is such a gorgeous blue._

 
Thank you

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_This looks stunning!_

 
Thank so much! I thought you were posting the Black!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blkayznempress* 

 
_The Blue Definitely Makes Your Eyes POP! I love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
Thanks Girl!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Gorgeous! I cannot wait to try these!_

 
I can't wait to see you rock them! Thanks T

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_I love this look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait to try the Chromaline product when I to the Pro store next week._

 
OMG you are gonna love these and your looks are gonna be even more amazing..If that is possible!!! Thank U


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 9, 2008)

I love it! The blue is striking! Im so excited to check these out! Beautiful look as usual!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 9, 2008)

Tish! I love this! Blue Chromaline was made for you girl!! Go buy back ups!!! haha..SEriously though..LOVE IT!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!

P.s. LOVE IT!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I love it! The blue is striking! Im so excited to check these out! Beautiful look as usual!_

 
Thanks Sara...yep I think I am breaking by No-Buy to get the other colors!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Tish! I love this! Blue Chromaline was made for you girl!! Go buy back ups!!! haha..SEriously though..LOVE IT!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!

P.s. LOVE IT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jenna, You think I should get a Back-up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks Momma!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

one word:


----------



## olddcassettes (Dec 9, 2008)

love this, the blue looks great on you


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is absolutely stunning! The blue looks amazing on you!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 9, 2008)

I like the blue on you!


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2008)

You look HOT!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 9, 2008)

You are not helping me with our no-buy woman!  Not helping me at all!

You look stunning ... as always


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 9, 2008)

that looks gorgeouss now i really want one badd


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 9, 2008)

yowza that is really deep.. very pretty!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 9, 2008)

i know the eyes are the focus of this look, but your lips look super hot.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i know the eyes are the focus of this look, but your lips look super hot._

 
Thanks Kimmy...I like 5N too...this was my first try with it...My dh said...I like how your lips match your brows....Yep still gonna keep him....


----------



## joey444 (Dec 9, 2008)

That blue is awsome and I love that lip combo on you.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, that blue is fantastic on you!  So gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_one word: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_This is absolutely stunning! The blue looks amazing on you!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I like the blue on you!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_You look HOT!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Gorgeous!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_You are not helping me with our no-buy woman! Not helping me at all!

You look stunning ... as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_that looks gorgeouss now i really want one badd_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_love this, the blue looks great on you_

 

Thanks everyone!! I was feeling so crappy! I did feel better after I got up and started moving!! Mac is such a cure all!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh wow, that looks stunning on you!!  And your eyes... so beautiful!!!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tish What a vivid blue! Its absolutely gorgeous on you and it def makes your eyes pop...so pretty. And your lip color complements the looks so well. Makes me want 5N too...I def have to investigate these chromaline products...


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 10, 2008)

damn, u look hot tish!! im thinking about getting the yellow one as a base.. do they make good bases?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Oh wow, that looks stunning on you!! And your eyes... so beautiful!!!_

 
Thank U!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_Tish What a vivid blue! Its absolutely gorgeous on you and it def makes your eyes pop...so pretty. And your lip color complements the looks so well. Makes me want 5N too...I def have to investigate these chromaline products..._

 
They are great!! 5N has been backup worthy for sure! Thank U 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_damn, u look hot tish!! im thinking about getting the yellow one as a base.. do they make good bases?_

 
Thanks girl! I think they make the perfect base...I would use them just like I would a paintpot as well.


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 10, 2008)

I love that blue totally fierce lovelovelove


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 10, 2008)

Aw Tish baby hope you feel better soon will pray for you hugs


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 10, 2008)

*passes out*

*comes to*

Sweet heaven, this looks AMAZING. I have been trying to avoid all the chromaline fervor, but you just took me there, posting this look. WOW. LOVE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*sigh*

BTW - I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Aw Tish baby hope you feel better soon will pray for you hugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you...I am much better today went shopping...and all Christmas gifts are bought for the family!! I am done!! YEAHHHH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*passes out*

*comes to*

Sweet heaven, this looks AMAZING. I have been trying to avoid all the chromaline fervor, but you just took me there, posting this look. WOW. LOVE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*sigh*

BTW - I hope you are feeling better today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love you!! you always know what to say to make everyone feel special!! You feel that warm air on your neck...Thats girl crush kisses from me!!!


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 10, 2008)

And you know what i was about to get the blue bout i just said i'll come back. I now have pure white, basic red and lanscape green. i need to get the rest damnit. 
i love the blue on you girl.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW! Now that's a Stunna!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_And you know what i was about to get the blue bout i just said i'll come back. I now have pure white, basic red and lanscape green. i need to get the rest damnit. 
i love the blue on you girl._

 
Blue and white were my very first choice out of all the shades...I am getting green and purple then I am done...I can live without the rest..I hope 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_WOW! Now that's a Stunna!_

 
The blue is so for you...You look great in Blues....Grab it!! Thanks lady!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2008)

So freaking HOT!!  You are so beautiful!


----------

